# Paph lowii



## Rick Barry (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Paph lowii, the second of two seedlings from the same cross, that is spiking with a green stem. I know lowii typically has a brownish stem. The first seedling had a typically colored stem. I looked in several books and found that only Guido Braem mentions that stems can be green. I wonder what the frequency of green stems is for this species. I have never see one before, and I think it must be somewhat unusual. Any comments?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what the flowers look like.

Maybe alba?!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 14, 2007)

Exciting!

How long does it take for a lowii to reach bloomin size?
I just got myself a seedling as well.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2007)

Where're the pictures?


----------



## Rick Barry (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are the pictures:












Regarding the length of time it takes to bloom a seedling, it depends upon how well established the seedlings are. The two blooming this year were purchased last April. Leaves at that time were about ten inches long.

I seriously doubt that this plant is an alba. The dark marks at the ends of the bracts probably wouldn't be there. Actually, I don't think anyone has seen a true alba, though Phil Cribb has described a flavum. Still, this doesn't seem like a common variety considering its coloring.

Rick


----------



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2007)

Rick Barry said:


> Actually, I don't think anyone has seen a true alba, though Phil Cribb has described a flavum. Still, this doesn't seem like a common variety considering its coloring.



Sam Tsui has a true album clone, which received a CBR last month. He has selfings of it available in flask as well.

Lien


----------



## Heather (Mar 14, 2007)

It certainly isn't the normal variety. I suppose I will reserve opinion until it blooms but it is very different and very light. However, the plant and bud habit sure looks like lowii. 

I am very excited to see what this turns out to be, please keep us updated, Rick!


----------



## lienluu (Mar 14, 2007)

Rick, What was the cross it came out of?

Lien


----------



## James (Mar 14, 2007)

I had a Paph Magic Lantern that had a green stem - which slowly turned red as the bud opened.


----------



## Rick Barry (Mar 14, 2007)

Lien,

I didn't know Sam Tsui has one. I'd love to see a photo!
This cross was made by The Orchid Exchange and sold by Matsui.
The tag simply says OX-1882 lowii sibling

Rick


----------

